# Oliver CNC, anyone using??



## opticsguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Any one have experience with the Oliver series of IntelliCarve CNC machines?


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

opticsguy said:


> Any one have experience with the Oliver series of IntelliCarve CNC machines?


No but they look very much like the General and Laguna so I am guessing they are just imports in another color. Maybe widen your search to those too. 

Did you have a specific question you are looking to get answered? 

One thing I would check - if it's collet is ER11 then 1/4" router bits will be your limit. Verify mach can control the spindle speed too and not just on off.


----------



## Codyo (Oct 26, 2012)

I own the oliver 1013. I have sucessfully manufactured a logo for the bottom of urns and i have made a sign for my sons skateboard stand.
It is not as easy of a machine to use as i had anticipated. My thinking is that the software is very crude. Also the Y axis movement is coarser than the x axis movement.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

i was going to buy the 1015 but went with the rockler hd and glad i did
many times i need to make some changes and would have had to go to a computer to make the changes but my computers right there with my cnc so it nice and handy
ive seen the 1015 run and wasnt real inpressed + it has lower torque motor and people that ive talk to said you can really hear the motor bog down when cutting a bit heavy
anyway thats just my thought


----------

